# Does your store sell PRIDE wear?



## COextraordinaire (May 31, 2015)

Just curious really.

I never thought about it much.  But today I was shopping at a Target in the center of my city.  Breezing by Men's soft-lines I saw tees and tanks adorned with gay pride graphics, etc...

Thinking about it more, I have never seen these items at the store I work in (suburbs)

Do they pick and choose which stores to sell gay pride items?  For example, I live in the sunbelt so we don't sell ski pants and snow boots like they do in Montana.  But you can get a swimsuit year round.  
I get that might be a pick and choose. (based on Geography)

But do they cower when it comes to things like Gay Pride tee shirts?  Afraid the suburbs will be offended or something?  

Genuinely curious, that's all.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 31, 2015)

I'm guessing that would be bad for business in certain areas. Not naming names...


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2015)

ARE THEY COMING BACK IN STORES OMG


----------



## Loki (May 31, 2015)

My store is in the south so...not as of yet and if it does I see a major shit storm coming. I mean one of my best friends is gay so it doesn't bother me at all and I'd be happy if we got it in our store. I hope we do.


----------



## daninnj (May 31, 2015)

Is it this stuff? You can see what stores have it. My store shows a few in stock but the majority of stores show "out of stock." None say unavailable.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 31, 2015)

It's so low key, I can't see why anyone would be the slightest bit offended.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Straight pride t shirt designers might be offended.


----------



## daninnj (May 31, 2015)

IT IS HOMO SEXUAL PROPAGANDA THEY WILL USE TO RECRUIT OUR CHILDREN!! WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN???


----------



## COextraordinaire (May 31, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Is it this stuff? You can see what stores have it. My store shows a few in stock but the majority of stores show "out of stock." None say unavailable.



Yes, it is.

I'm quite amused now.  I live near a large city in the south.  I searched a few of the items.  They universally are in the city stores, and out of stock in the suburbs.  Except 1 suburb location seems to carry it all.  Knowing the area well, it's a head scratcher why they picked that one suburb location to be in stock.  It's as plain vanilla as the rest of the suburban neighborhoods.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Sarcasm in all caps?  Anyways, you can't do solicitation at Target.  If you can't have the salvation army at target then there won't be any gay recruiters.


----------



## queencat (May 31, 2015)

As it gets closer to June (National LGBT Pride month and the month most cities hold their Pride festivities) you may see more.
Doubt I'll see any at my store but it'd be sort of nice if they did. But the more and more commericalized I see Pride getting the more I fear people will forget the origins of it.
Stonewall was a police riot.


----------



## TeamRed (May 31, 2015)

I've never seen it and it's strange considering we are fairly open where I live.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Shouldn't gay people have pride for themselves every month? It shouldn't be just one month.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Sarcasm in all caps?  Anyways, you can't do solicitation at Target.  If you can't have the salvation army at target then there won't be any gay recruiters.



What the fuck is a gay recruiter


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

I would say a person that recruits gay people or a person that is a recruiter of some sort and is gay.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I would say a person that recruits gay people or a person that is a recruiter of some sort and is gay.



Recruits them for what


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

To work for them of course.  Isn't that the purpose of recruitment?  And you know I'm being sarcastic right?


----------



## paidtosmile (May 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Recruits them for what


The gay agenda, didn't you hear? They're planning global domination and are going to enforce this crazy thing called equality


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

The globalists?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2015)

Way off topic!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 1, 2015)

COextraordinaire said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> I'm quite amused now.  I live near a large city in the south.  I searched a few of the items.  They universally are in the city stores, and out of stock in the suburbs.  Except 1 suburb location seems to carry it all.  Knowing the area well, it's a head scratcher why they picked that one suburb location to be in stock.  It's as plain vanilla as the rest of the suburban neighborhoods.


ETL or Stl is probably gay they demanded the stuff be sold at their store.


----------



## sher (Jun 1, 2015)

We don't have it, but last year a couple TMs got the pride T from bullseye shop.

We did have MLP stuff for the bronies a while back. People are more confused by that than I think they'd be about pride stuff lol


----------



## Patty (Jun 1, 2015)

What is MLP and bronie? Thanks!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> To work for them of course.  Isn't that the purpose of recruitment?  And you know I'm being sarcastic right?


You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2015)

Patty said:


> What is MLP and bronie? Thanks!


My Little Pony, a TV series (think care bears as ponies).
Bronies are adult male fans & Pegasisters are adult female fans.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 1, 2015)

Patty said:


> What is MLP and bronie? Thanks!




My Little Pony Friendship is Magic has adult male fans who are called bronies.


----------



## sher (Jun 1, 2015)

Patty said:


> What is MLP and bronie? Thanks!



Haha, sorry bout that. Yea, what they said.  There are two documentaries on their culture on Netflix.  A brony tale (haven't seen it yet) and Bronies (saw/enjoyed)


----------



## SFSFun (Jun 2, 2015)

The pride stuff is only being sold at 100 select stores. How do they select them? Who knows...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

If you're going to have proceeds go to pro gay charities then what about having proceeds go to the earthquake victims in Nepal or poor people in America or citizens of Detroit?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 2, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> If you're going to have proceeds go to pro gay charities then what about having proceeds go to the earthquake victims in Nepal or poor people in America or citizens of Detroit?



I don't see anything about money going to any charities.
Pretty sure this is just Spots way of making a few bucks by looking tolerant (not that there's anything wrong with that).
For that matter, if I want to give a few bucks to Miley  to help out trans kids who are living on the streets because their fucked up parents threw them out why does that mean that I can't also give to Nepal?

https://www.facebook.com/HappyHippieFoundation


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2015)

Spot's probably still trying to drown out memories of the Tom Emmit PAC debacle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

I thought "pride" was a pro gay awareness charity.  I would think that earthquake victims in Nepal would need the money more considering they lost everything in an earthquake.


----------



## daninnj (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## signingminion (Jun 2, 2015)

daninnj said:


>


Haven't seen it on the floor yet, but we got signing for it. My guess is softlines is behind on pog sets again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

That's the apparel.  Looks cheaply made.  But it's Target so expectations should be low.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 2, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> That's the apparel.  Looks cheaply made.  But it's Target so expectations should be low.


I kind of want the bow tie they show online. Or the unicorn hoodie.


----------



## anathema (Jun 3, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I thought "pride" was a pro gay awareness charity.  I would think that earthquake victims in Nepal would need the money more considering they lost everything in an earthquake.


Why do you think we can only support one? And why does supporting one mean we cannot support the other? Do we require Target to do so?

edit: Pride isn't even a charity...might want to do some reading before you consider even commenting about these things.


----------



## sher (Jun 3, 2015)

The FEED campaign last year fed kids in the states. Your store probably does volunteer events, and they may even take suggestions if something you care about comes up (my store does, at least). Also united way, the donations to schools through redcard use, plus target is partnered with Feeding America (an actual organization that... Feeds America), and they do some other education grant junk, school and library renovations, etc.

Target isn't even shy about much of the actual charitable stuff they do. There's a webpage about it somewhere.

We're all very capable of caring for more than one issue at once.


----------



## JimmyTarget (Jun 3, 2015)

I have the signing for pride but no product so I'll be tossing the signing on Saturday.
We all get this signing but yet they no longer include ISM in the VA's? Let's refocus the attention to ALL signing, please Target


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2015)

sher said:


> The FEED campaign last year fed kids in the states. Your store probably does volunteer events, and they may even take suggestions if something you care about comes up (my store does, at least). Also united way, the donations to schools through redcard use, plus target is partnered with Feeding America (an actual organization that... Feeds America), and they do some other education grant junk, school and library renovations, etc.
> 
> Target isn't even shy about much of the actual charitable stuff they do. There's a webpage about it somewhere.
> 
> We're all very capable of caring for more than one issue at once.



I bought the green bag shown here:






Still using it. Nicely made.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 3, 2015)

Wait a minute, didn't spot get in trouble supporting non gay groups?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 3, 2015)

Target corp leadership donated to a Tom Emmit PAC because he was running for office & pro-business.
He was also anti-gay & stores were inundated by angry guests protesting by either cutting up their red cards to returning recent purchases to harassing store TMs.
Fun times.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone see a list of the 89 stores that are getting it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)

I've never heard or seen any anti-gay behavior at the store that I work at.  You will get fired for that shit.  Besides, why do you want drama?  You can agree or disagree with it but drama is on TNT.  For the record, when it comes to research I only do it if it's something that interests me or something that I'm curious about.


----------



## anathema (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm curious as to why you'd then subject others to your opinion in these cases...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)

Because I can.  And this is America.  Differing opinions exist.  If a person can't handle disagreement then I feel sorry for that person because they will never be able to deal with adversity.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 3, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Because I can.  And this is America.  Differing opinions exist.  If a person can't handle disagreement then I feel sorry for that person because they will never be able to deal with adversity.




"You are not entitled to your opinion. You are entitled to your _informed_ opinion. No one is entitled to be ignorant."
— Harlan Ellison

I can handle disagreement.
I have issues with people who disagree and don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

I stand by what I said.

For the record, I thought this was about clothes that are being sold at Target stores that have the word "pride" on them in reference to gay pride.  I guess I was wrong.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2015)

....says the poster who thought Gay Pride was a charity....


----------



## Formina Sage (Jun 4, 2015)

In the home market of Minneapolis/St. Paul they certainly do, and are a big corporate sponsor of the annual Twin Cities Pride festival.


----------



## FrontEndFirecracker (Jun 4, 2015)

Somewhere in South Florida...we have sold it for the past year and a half for men, women, and kids!


----------



## rocket99 (Jun 4, 2015)

Funny a came across this thread today - my wife bought a shirt today "Sunday Funday" on the front - the Funday is colored like a rainbow.  She said the cashier became very uncomfortable and wanted to make sure she knew what the rainbow meant!  She said it was quite comical.


----------



## NeoDarikona (Jun 4, 2015)

Only 89 stores?  Portland must be popular because I swear I saw three stores recently carrying the stuff.  Nothing too cute this year, though I am tempted to buy the rainbow accessories just because of how god awful the designs are.  Pride here in Portland is a hoot, especially in conjunction with the naked bicycle race.


----------



## see spot save (Jun 4, 2015)

Interested in seeing if my store carries it, might have to check out softlines tomorrow.


----------



## queencat (Jun 4, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I've never heard or seen any anti-gay behavior at the store that I work at.  You will get fired for that shit.  Besides, why do you want drama?  You can agree or disagree with it but drama is on TNT.  For the record, when it comes to research I only do it if it's something that interests me or something that I'm curious about.



I reported my GSTL and another coworker for homophobic and transphobic behavior.
ASANTS goes both ways.


----------



## daninnj (Jun 4, 2015)

My store had the LGBT pride poster up (the one with various people including a woman wearing a full rainbow shirt) in the breakroom for more than half a year until it was replaced by a Black History Month poster that's still up.


----------



## daninnj (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## masterofalltrades (Jun 10, 2015)

My store in the chicago area has it. Then again it is awesome being gay here.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jun 10, 2015)

Greater DC metropolitan area here- no gay stuff.  We take ourselves way to seriously for rainbows and such.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> For the record, when it comes to research I only do it if it's something that interests me or something that I'm curious about.



So since you admit you have no idea what you're talking about regarding this matter, why come in here and cause problems? 

You may claim you aren't a bigot, Jack, but referring to LGBT people as charity cases and stating their cause isn't important doesn't really lend you any favors.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Greater DC metropolitan area here- no gay stuff.  We take ourselves way to seriously for rainbows and such.



Hi fellow DC metro area!

Same here, nothing.



Flabbergasted said:


> So since you admit you have no idea what you're talking about regarding this matter, why come in here and cause problems?
> 
> You may claim you aren't a bigot, Jack, but referring to LGBT people as charity cases and stating their cause isn't important doesn't really lend you any favors.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

The title of the thread has pride in all caps.  It was typed as PRIDE gear.  I was under the impression that there was a brand named PRIDE and proceeds went to pro gay charities and organizations.  I guess people can't make mistakes.  And here I thought the gay movement and community were open minded tolerant liberals.  I guess the tolerance is selective and only exists when you like what they say or agree with them.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Don't start with the wounded attitude, Jack.
You're quick to jump all over liberal causes (race relations, guy rights, gender equality) saying they're no longer necessary because it's 'not as bad as it used to be' & it doesn't impact you on a daily basis. 
When people point out the fact that you haven't experienced what they live with ALL THE TIME, you get defensive
Most recently you derided 'race-baiters' for playing the race card too much in your opinion. 
You want people to stop bringing it up thinking it'll just go away amid recent shootings of unarmed black people & a cop slamming a teenager down in the grass while pulling his gun on other unarmed teens.
Not falling for it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 10, 2015)

Freedom of speech is a wonderful thing.
It means people can say all kinds of stupid things and I can mock them for saying them.

It also means that when I say something stupid, I expect to be mocked.
However, rather than taking it personally I own my mistakes and learn from them.
Nobody gets better if they can't learn how to take a fall and get back up especially if they blame someone else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Wounded attitude?  Who wounded me?  I stand by what I said and have said in the past.  If you race bait, I'm gonna call you out on it.  If you try to make something out of nothing, I will call you out on it.  Of course mean people exist but what I'm trying to say is when a minority experiences adversity it shouldn't automatically be some type of injustice or discrimination.  Sometimes life sucks and people are just mean because they're mean.  When a  woman, gay person, or minority experiences an inconvenience, we shouldn't automatically say "oh well of course they were discriminated against".  What does that say about your opinion and trust of humanity?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2015)

It tells me you should've grown up in the '50s when white guys didn't have to worry about how they treated women, minorities or gays. 
It tells me you still haven't learned anything.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> If you race bait, I'm gonna call you out on it.



Please, for the love of all things that are holy and Christlike, please stop using the phrase "race bait." The only people who say that are racists. There is nothing wrong with bringing up the social injustices of racism, and calling it "race baiting" distracts from the importance of the issue and makes you seem like a racist.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I guess people can't make mistakes.



It's not a mistake when you openly admit you have no idea what you're talking about, jumping in this thread saying gay rights aren't important because there's an earthquake happening somewhere. That is an offensive statement to make and people are absolutely justified in calling you out on it. Don't try to claim the big bad liberals are hurting your feelings because you were challenged on a stupid comment you made.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

I never said gay rights weren't important.  You assumed that because you didn't like what I said.  I said if you compare the plight earthquake victims and gay people, earthquake victims have it worse and their plight is MORE important.  Thank you.  I will stand by what I said until my last breath.  If a minority gets shot, stabbed, or inconvenienced, it doesn't 100 percent mean that it was racially motivated.  I never once said gays and minorities don't get harassed or shit because of their minority status.  Once again what I'm trying to say but you will ignore or call me a racist because you don't like what I think or say is that not everything is always 100 percent motivated because of racism or group prejudice.  Sometimes in life, people are assholes.  You guys apparently think that if a black person or gay person gets shot or stabbed or has to wait in line that it's 100 percent all the time due to their minority status.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I said if you compare the plight earthquake victims and gay people, earthquake victims have it worse and their plight is MORE important.



No one in this thread was making that comparison except you. No one was discussing earthquake victims. No one was saying their plight isn't important. You were presenting a black-or-white scenario of gay people receiving donations and earthquake victims not receiving any. It made zero sense. Target has already donated to earthquake victims. 

Would you go into a thread about Target donating to earthquake victims and ask why they aren't donating to gay people? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Do minorities and individuals with minority status always face injustice and discrimination in EVERY instance in which something doesn't go their way?  That means when a minority or an individual with minority status experiences an inconvenience, is it ALWAYS because they're a minority?  Or could you admit honestly that while they do experience injustice and discrimination that sometimes they just don't get their way because life is shitty?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I will stand by what I said until my last breath.


Bla bla bla......we've heard it all before, Jack. 
You always say the same things - that we're calling you racist because we don't like what you say.
You don't like it when people disagree with you so you throw the same old lines while playing the victim, which is hypocritical because you slam others for complaining about OBVIOUS discriminatory treatment & blow it off as 'life is tough; get over it'.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Do minorities and individuals with minority status always face injustice and discrimination in EVERY instance in which something doesn't go their way?  That means when a minority or an individual with minority status experiences an inconvenience, is it ALWAYS because they're a minority?  Or could you admit honestly that while they do experience injustice and discrimination that sometimes they just don't get their way because life is shitty?



You're misrepresenting the argument. No one is saying that every single instance of something negative occurring to someone who is a minority _must_ be discrimination. You know that we know that's absurd. Stop trying to claim that's what the argument is. The point is that you jumped into a thread regarding a subject you *admitted* having no knowledge of and made an offensive statement about the LGBT community. You said that. It is wrong of you to not own up to it.


----------



## NeoDarikona (Jun 10, 2015)

Seriously, stop feeding the trolls people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Flabber, thank you for admitting the truth.  I was worried that you thought every time a minority gets inconvenienced it is because of discrimination.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> Do minorities and individuals with minority status always face injustice and discrimination in EVERY instance in which something doesn't go their way?  That means when a minority or an individual with minority status experiences an inconvenience, is it ALWAYS because they're a minority?  Or could you admit honestly that while they do experience injustice and discrimination that sometimes they just don't get their way because life is shitty?


Gee Jack, what do you call it if you were jailed on the false testimony of someone who was believed over you because they were a different color?
What do you call it if you're followed around an electronics store by security personnel when other customers of a different color are left to look around hassle-free?
What do you call it when you walk thru a crosswalk & see people lock their car doors as you pass by?
What do you call it when two adults start a fight in a swimming pool parking lot & the cops show up to drag out kids that had NOTHING to do with the fight but were dragged out because of their color, a cop throws one down into the grass & pulls his gun on others?
Why don't YOU admit that instances like these are more than a mere 'inconvenience'?


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm done with this thread. I can't deal with homophobes and racists. Sorry this thread had to be derailed by something like this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

That's society's fault.  Society tells people how to think and feel.  You guys act like I'm a KKK from the 1950s.  I just don't get it but you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 10, 2015)

Jack, you need to take your meds and go to bed.
You're pushing it again.
Remember what happened last time.

I'm going to lock this down for now.


----------

